# Ebay/Gumtree idiots



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 14, 2015)

Currently selling one of my bikes on the above sites for Â£1850

Person 1    "I'll give you Â£1000 cash and I'm coming round to collect it tonight"

Person 2 " Would consider bike swap?"   followed a few days later by "Hi synapse bike sale?"

Person 3 Ebay offer of Â£1250

Person 4 Ebay offer of Â£300     FFS!!!!!!!!!


Are these people halfwits?


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 14, 2015)

I will take it off your hands if you cant sell it:thup:


----------



## JustOne (Nov 14, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			I will take it off your hands if you cant sell it:thup:
		
Click to expand...

LOL :thup:

I'll go Â£50 if you can deliver it


----------



## Jacko_G (Nov 14, 2015)

Ebay and the likes are pretty poor now. Everybody is looking for something for nothing. Ebay fees are also a farce now. 

Good luck with the sale.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 14, 2015)

It gets better. The guy who offered Â£300 sent a msg saying that if I can afford to spend Â£2,500 on a new bike I can afford to sell it to him for Â£300 so he can cycle to work to provide for his family


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 14, 2015)

JustOne said:



			LOL :thup:

I'll go Â£50 if you can deliver it 

Click to expand...

Surely free postage mate we have kids you know and they need new shoes

In fact Gordon maybe you could cycle it over


----------



## MegaSteve (Nov 14, 2015)

Unfortunately about the only viable platforms to sell one's unwanted 'stuff' on these days...


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 14, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Surely free postage mate we have kids you know and they need new shoes

In fact Gordon maybe you could cycle it over
		
Click to expand...

You're tugging at my heart strings Tony, if I set off now I should be delivering your shiny new bike about midday tomorrow  :thup:


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 14, 2015)

I assume this bike is great over long distances, but crumbles over the last twenty yards or so? 

In general, yes, people on these sites are idiots. It's partly why I never sell on any of my stuff. Can't be bothered with it.


----------



## Rooter (Nov 14, 2015)

murphthemog said:



			In general, yes, people on these sites are idiots. It's partly why I never sell on any of my stuff. Can't be bothered with it.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly the same, I have a huge pile of scent stuff to sell before we move house and I'm dreading it! Dlsr camera, Xbox, wii, decent value stuff and I shudder at the thought of listing it all..


----------



## huds1475 (Nov 14, 2015)

I just always point them to the buy it now.

This week some eejit  sent me a message at half 11 Thursday asking if I could deliver a putter next day.

Life's rich tapestry. ..


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 14, 2015)

Funny. I'll give you Â£100 but can you bring it round cleaned, and wrapped in cellophane for me


----------



## trevor (Nov 14, 2015)

I'll have it if you give me Â£300.00.


----------



## richart (Nov 14, 2015)

drive4show said:



			Currently selling one of my bikes on the above sites for Â£1850

Person 1    "I'll give you Â£1000 cash and I'm coming round to collect it tonight"

Person 2 " Would consider bike swap?"   followed a few days later by "Hi synapse bike sale?"

Person 3 Ebay offer of Â£1250

Person 4 Ebay offer of Â£300     FFS!!!!!!!!!


Are these people halfwits?
		
Click to expand...

Â£1850 for a second hand bike. I assume it has an engine ?


----------



## Tiger man (Nov 14, 2015)

drive4show said:



			It gets better. The guy who offered Â£300 sent a msg saying that if I can afford to spend Â£2,500 on a new bike I can afford to sell it to him for Â£300 so he can cycle to work to provide for his family  

Click to expand...

How dare you not help him out, poor soul.


----------



## SaintHacker (Nov 14, 2015)

drive4show said:



			Currently selling one of my bikes on the above sites for Â£1850

Person 1    "I'll give you Â£1000 cash and I'm coming round to collect it tonight"

Person 2 " Would consider bike swap?"   followed a few days later by "Hi synapse bike sale?"

Person 3 Ebay offer of Â£1250

Person 4 Ebay offer of Â£300     FFS!!!!!!!!!


Are these people halfwits?
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree I tried selling a car through ebay last year. The amount of idiots, chancers, halfwits and utter morons on there you would not believe. Never again, buying only for me from now on!


----------



## SaintHacker (Nov 14, 2015)

Speaking of which I'm looking for a new bike. Â£400 cash tomorrow evening Gordon?:thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 14, 2015)

Wow Â£1850, is that an original grifter?

Has it got ribbons coming out of the handles, and stuff,like?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 14, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Wow Â£1850, is that an original grifter?

Has it got ribbons coming out of the handles, and stuff,like?
		
Click to expand...

It's got a playing card in the spokes that goes " clack clack clack"  :thup:


----------



## RGDave (Nov 14, 2015)

drive4show said:



			It's got a playing card in the spokes that goes " clack clack clack"  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Oooh, I fancy one of them.

I'll give you a Grand (Piano) and I'm coming round in the morning. 

Yes.. they are halfwits... well, most of them.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 14, 2015)

drive4show said:



			It's got a playing card in the spokes that goes " clack clack clack"  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Sold, my father was formerly the interior minister in Mauretania, and he can transfer the money direct.

What's your bank account number.......


----------



## larmen (Nov 14, 2015)

I had to retire from endurance sport earlier this year and I am treading making the same step. Quite a bit of carbon sitting around in the spare room.
Ebay turned into a buyers market full of weirdos, and their buyer protection is so one sided and open to abuse. I think offline is the new online in terms of 2nd hand goods.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 14, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Sold, my father was formerly the interior minister in Mauretania, and he can transfer the money direct.

What's your bank account number.......
		
Click to expand...

Let me guess.....he owned an oil well?


----------



## chrisd (Nov 14, 2015)

drive4show said:



			Let me guess.....he owned an oil well?  

Click to expand...

Until I gave him Â£50 for it!

Result :lol:


----------



## Jacko_G (Nov 14, 2015)

larmen said:



			I had to retire from endurance sport earlier this year and I am treading making the same step. Quite a bit of carbon sitting around in the spare room.
Ebay turned into a buyers market full of weirdos, and their buyer protection is so one sided and open to abuse. I think offline is the new online in terms of 2nd hand goods.
		
Click to expand...

Buyer protection is a disgrace. You have to offer a higher quality of customer service selling second hand goods than a shop would selling new goods.

I had a three wood returned to me after 4 days with a big diddy mark on the head. The guy claimed it wasn't as described. I could prove to ebay through the pictures I had hosted that it did not leave me in that condition. I refused to refund, eBay found in his favour and refunded him. Ebay chased me to pay them back. 

Basically now you can buy any golf equipment you like, try it and send it back if you don't like it!


----------



## gregers (Nov 14, 2015)

i think its bang out of order that you havnt helped out an immigrant,not only should you of given the bike to him you also should of given him 300 quid to help his family.

HOW VERY DARE YOU.


----------



## richart (Nov 14, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Wow Â£1850, is that an original grifter?

Has it got ribbons coming out of the handles, and stuff,like?
		
Click to expand...

 I had you down as a Chopper rider Pete.


----------



## MegaSteve (Nov 15, 2015)

SaintHacker said:



			Totally agree I tried selling a car through ebay last year. The amount of idiots, chancers, halfwits and utter morons on there you would not believe. Never again, buying only for me from now on!
		
Click to expand...


Irrespective of which platform you sell a motor on you'll almost certainly encounter similar 'issues'....


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 15, 2015)

richart said:



			I had you down as a Chopper rider Pete.
		
Click to expand...

Thats just a nasty rumour, and anyway, I was very, very drunk.


----------



## Andy808 (Nov 15, 2015)

To be fair there are some genuine people out there but you have to avoid the morons first. 
When I was looking for a new car earlier this year I saw one up for auction in Somerset and offered Â£1200 to sell it early so I could go up at the weekend and collect it. They declined stating "it's worth far more than that so we will let the auction run."

I found another one on a one day auction which had less miles, was 18 months newer, had a better history with it and won it for just under Â£1100 which I was very happy with. The other car sold for Â£910 which to be honest was closer to the value of the car they were selling on Ebay. 

You do get a lot of chancers selling but you get a lot of greedy people out there too. 

Trouble is you can buy brand new bikes in parts from the factory that makes the named ones for less than you want for a second hand bike.


----------



## sev112 (Nov 15, 2015)

Andy808 said:



			Trouble is you can buy brand new bikes in parts from the factory that makes the named ones for less than you want for a second hand bike.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds interesting - do you have a link ?


----------



## MegaSteve (Nov 15, 2015)

Andy808 said:



			Trouble is you can buy brand new bikes in parts from the factory that makes the named ones for less than you want for a second hand bike.
		
Click to expand...


If all you want is a cheep 'n cheerful bike then you might as well go to Halfords and get one of their own brand jobbie's... Folk, though, want a 'name' to come with it...

When I sold a Porsche branded bike... One prospective buyer tried telling me it was nothing special "same bits as any other bike"... But, as I pointed out, it has the ALL important badge and documentation/provenance to back it up...


----------



## MarkE (Nov 15, 2015)

I sell plenty through Gumtree, just have to ignore the idiots. Sold my Fender Strat this week for Â£275 having listed it at Â£295. First email offered me Â£50, to which I politely declined, second chap bought it.  I only ever list with my email contact, so no biggie to ignore the wasters.


----------



## Andy808 (Nov 15, 2015)

sev112 said:



			Sounds interesting - do you have a link ?
		
Click to expand...

Really not into push bikes myself mate but several of the guys at work are and a few of them have been having stuff delivered to work and the quality of it is superb. I used to work with carbon fibre a lot and the layup on them is as good as you'll see. 
All the stuff they have bought has been made to order and not off the shelf rubbish you would expect.
I'll get a website off one of them tomorrow and let you have it.


----------

